# Recovered 2 times. And scared to relapse



## DRdom (Apr 26, 2017)

DISCLAIMER: I just want to say if you are not in the same situation please do not respond. I want this thread to be as POSITIVE as possible. When I was suffering from dp/dr constantly I was on this toxic website constantly and there are way too many people who stay on here and torment poor, innocent, scared human beings with their negativity. So with that being said if you have anything negative to say or anything that is NOT advice, please refrain from commenting.

In January of 2014, after a few months on constant suffering of severe anxiety and hypochondria, I was switched from lexapro to Zoloft. Zoloft gave me a panic attack and left me with constant dp for 3-5 months then up and down during my recovery for another 5-6 months. For over 2 years you could say I was 100% cured. (This was my 2nd bout of constant dr/dp in my life only my 1st knowing what it was.)

Fast forward to April 2nd, 2017 I found a small swollen lymph node in my groin and thought I had testicular cancer - lymphoma - the testicle torsion - etc. about 2 weeks ago I thought to myself, "this is the exact same chain of events that happened when I got derealization. So since then I have been terrified of a relapse. I am posting this because I am scared of getting it constant again. Like I said it's been 2 weeks and I haven't gotten a full relapse. Certain times I feel normal and certain times I have some symptoms and worry that it will just get worse and worse. I don't have any distractions since I do not work and sort of "cut out" my friends.

Currently I feel small symptoms of dr/dp and would say If I was to rate where I'm at is about 75%-85% "normal."

I am asking for advice to stop it right now and stop worrying about it, I know that me worrying about a relapse is causing me to have these symptoms my anxiety and depression still aren't fully under control but I feel the route of it is my fear of relapse. I am only seeking advice from people who have recovered and relapsed of people who are recovered and are/were in the same position. I am 22 if that helps. PLEASE NO NEGATIVITY OR "I've felt this way for 10 years and it doesn't get better" type responses. Keep this positive and helpful for others in my position.

Also. I did recover guys. Two times. And several times between those times I never knew the name I just felt weird and eventually it went away. Stay off this site, internet, and TRY to focus on life even though it sucks right now. I truly believe that if you can master the art of mindfulness, there is no such thing as anxiety or depression. Also, what helped "ground me" and still currently does, is wearing sunglasses. Everything doesn't look right in sunglasses and you can't really symptom check with glasses on. Also Xanax helped a lot.


----------

